
Does anyone consider contract-to-hire roles? - TP4Cornholio
Does anyone consider contract-to-hire roles? Seems like only desperation would cause someone to accept this kind of offer. Have any of you done this before? Did the job work out?
======
novagenesis
I've known a lot of people burned by those deals.

The feeling you get is "I can prove my way in!" but the facts are usually
related to which budget columns to drop you in...and if that's the case,
budgeting is tough at that company, and the "contract-to-hire" is a huge
gamble.

If someone wants you full time and refuses to hire, you HAVE to just treat it
as a contract gig...and if the price is not contract-gig priced, you should
probably move on.

~~~
TP4Cornholio
Yeah that's a good idea. Treating it like a regular contract and expecting
contract pay rates.

